# CLARIFY BAG SIZE INTO THE GAMES PLEASE



## POLLDARK (13 July 2012)

Re the bag sizes. What do they mean exactly by a MEDIUM size handbag or a SMALL back pack. I want to get it right & not have my bag confiscated. How are they defining MEDIUM or SMALL in these cases. Anyone know?. We all know that medium & small varies, far from a good guide. Help please.


----------



## teapot (13 July 2012)

I'm taking my rucksack which meets their 25L max requirement.

It's this sort of size: http://www.aktive8.com/Brand-Direct...tm_source=froogle&utm_medium=price+comparison

And can squish down quite well. Their requirements are quite similar to hand luggage type really.


----------



## acw295 (13 July 2012)

Its 25 litres maximum and must be able to fit under the seat - that is what it says in the info I had with my ticket anyway!

"One soft-sided bag is allowed per person &#8211; for
example, a medium-sized handbag or small backpack
(maximum 25 litres)."

This is from the equestrian spectator guide


----------



## POLLDARK (13 July 2012)

I know this sounds stupid but I have a rucksack that looks about that size so how do I tell the litre size of it please. Sorry to be dim.


----------



## teapot (13 July 2012)

Should say on an inside label


----------



## POLLDARK (13 July 2012)

Many thanks for all the info, thanks Teapot. I will have a look. Duh !


----------



## POLLDARK (16 July 2012)

Went to a local sports shop as they had a variety of sizes in back packs. No capacity info on any, though Nike usefully stated 'BIG'  !!!!The assistant had to go online to find out  capacities & said no one had ever asked before. How you come off with sizing a' medium' handbag I dread to think.


----------



## LizzieJ (16 July 2012)

All outdoor shops sell them in litres, I guess the sport shops have a different customer in mind!


----------

